# Chick cried randomly and seems sick with spittle?!?



## Allegrazz (Nov 13, 2015)

My 5 week old Americauna was outside and she suddenly cried out and shook her head. She shook it once more and now I took her inside and she seems to be really spitty in her mouth. She seemed to trip a little, but her walking is fine. I see a piece of grass in her mouth, but she doesn't seem to be choking because she's not holding up her head and trying to swallow. She occasionally opens her mouth and her mouth is really spitty. What is wrong? Is she choking??


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Maybe she got stung by a wasp or bee?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or ate one of those very brightly colored bugs or caterpillars that are nasty tasting.

Use a q tip and clean her mouth out a bit to make sure nothing is there.


----------



## Allegrazz (Nov 13, 2015)

nannypattyrn- I don't think she was stung by a wasp or bee because she was in a mostly enclosed space (the door is a little warped) and when she cried out there was nothing flying around her. 
robin416- I cleaned her mouth. I'll check back in a half hour or so to see.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It could possibly be a scorpion then, they can get in anywhere!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw one of mine grab a brightly colored caterpillar once. The reaction was like it was electrocuted and was one unhappy bird for a while.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yep, those catapillars are nasty critters!


----------



## Allegrazz (Nov 13, 2015)

I haven't seen any of those caterpillars around. The only ones I've seen them eat many times and were fine.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

How is your "girl" this morning?


----------



## Allegrazz (Nov 13, 2015)

nannypattyrn- She's doing much better! Thank you for asking!


----------



## Allegrazz (Nov 13, 2015)

robin416- I cleaned her mouth and I think that really helped her. Thanks for the help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm fairly certain she tried to taste something she shouldn't have. Most of the time it ends with just a pretty upset bird. Too bad you can't ask her how nasty tasting the experience was.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You're welcome! I'm so glad she's better!!


----------



## Allegrazz (Nov 13, 2015)

Since when we looked in her mouth the only thing we could see was a tail end of grass, could it be that she plucked a piece that was too long and so it didn't go down all the way at once? And kept tickling her throat? It seemed like it was related to something she had eaten, since she kept opening and closing her mouth. I worried that she might have eaten something sharp but she seems to be ok today. She was very passive that whole evening, not eating, but now she is back to running around and competing for tasty morsels, so it seems that whatever it was has passed. Thank goodness! Thanks for your tips and suggestions!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With one so young a minor bit of excitement can be very traumatic. Kind of like drama queens. They probably pick up on our concern too which would compound things. So, just like a little kid that gets a boo boo the sky is indeed falling.


----------

